# مبانى قد تكون غريبة



## miro1_6 (9 مايو 2006)

جامع من الزجاج








منزل فوق شجرة





منزل على شكل سيارة






منزل يعبر خلاله شلال ماء
ملحوظة :مصمم هذا المنزل هو المعمارى الشهير فرانك لويد رايت







مبنى على تلة






مبنى مصنوع من الثلج








مقبرة عمر الخيام


----------



## sara zorzor (29 مايو 2006)

مشاركه جيده ونرجو المزيد


----------



## soma87 (29 مايو 2006)

جميل جدا جدا و نرجو المزيد


----------



## rostom_designs (31 مايو 2006)

صور مبهرة شكرا لها


----------



## troy_119 (31 مايو 2006)

غريبه فعلا


----------



## troy_119 (31 مايو 2006)

هل هذه الصوره حقيقيه ؟؟؟؟؟:81: :81: :81: :81:


----------



## eng.fadia (31 مايو 2006)

موضوع رائع جدا


----------



## معماريون (1 يونيو 2006)

كثيرا 
من المخترعين في العلوم الاخرى طب او هندسه يستفيدون من الخيال اللا محدود ويمكن الاستعانه احيانا بالادباء لايصال فكرهم للمجتمعات ليتم فهمها 

شكرا


----------



## miro1_6 (1 يونيو 2006)

اشكركم يا جماعة ولم اتوقع هذا التشجيع 
تروى:
الصور مذهلة ولا اعلم ما اذا كانت حقيقية اخبرنا انت؟؟؟؟
معماريون:
بعض الاراء ترى الخيال فى هذه المبانى وبعضهم يعتبرها سذاجة معمارية فماذا ترى؟؟؟


----------



## معماريون (1 يونيو 2006)

> miro1
> منزل يعبر خلاله شلال ماء
> ملحوظة :مصمم هذا المنزل هو المعمارى الشهير فرانك لويد رايت



هذا المبنى ليس مبنى غريب ولكن هذا من المباني المعماريه المدروسه 
لمعماري مشهور وهو موجود على ارض الواقع (فرانك لويد رايت) 


ولا يقارن بالصور الاخرى لكون الصور الاخرى عبث في الصور وشطحات لكونها رسومات ليست معمارية الاصل وليست واقع ​


----------



## monaliza (1 يونيو 2006)

*برافووو*

:75:  شكرآآ ميرو على الصور الرائعة  :75:

. احلى مافيها الخيال الواسع :68:

. اللى اتمنى انه يتحقق في المستقبل بأيدينا ... :85:


----------



## "مؤمن بالله" (1 يونيو 2006)

بجد صور جميله وان فعلا منها ماهو ليس حقيقي بالرغم من وجود فيلا الشلا لات الحقيقيه طبعا لفرانك لويد رايت لكن تصدقي عجبني المنزل على شكل سياره والمسجد الزجاجي فكره حلوه جداا


----------



## soso2006 (1 يونيو 2006)

شكرآآ ميرو على الصور الرائعة ...


----------



## hozza (2 يونيو 2006)

بجد البيت اللى فوق الشجرة دة مشكلة من مشاكل الزمن احلى احاجة لما تكون نايم فى حاجة زى دة واول ما تصحى تصحى على صوت العصافير


----------



## الوسام الماسى (2 فبراير 2007)

رائع الى الامام على طول


----------



## eng_sherif (7 فبراير 2007)

موضوع ممتاز بجد .. المفروض نحاول نصمم وننفذ شئ زى كده


----------



## مؤيد التايكر (12 فبراير 2007)

الصور رائعة جدا .
التايكر


----------



## salah_snz (12 فبراير 2007)

gamela bas el bet elly fo2 tall dh mesh mesda2o


----------



## يا زمن (12 فبراير 2007)

*بالنسبة لفلا الشلال*

بالنسبة لفلا الشلال للمعماري فرانك لويد رايت الشلال لا يعبر من خلال الفيلا !!!

نعم وهناك صور من خلالها قد يجزم المشاهد أن الشلال يعبر من خلال الفلا 
ولكن السنة الماضية طلب منا عمل مجسم واندهشنا عند رؤية البلانات الحقيقية للفيلة 
وتوضح أن الشلال يعبر بجانب الفلا .وإنشاء الله سأوافيكم بالمزيد


----------



## engramy (12 فبراير 2007)

والله الواحد نفسة في بيت من دول
مشكور على هذه الصور الرائعة


----------



## miro1_6 (12 فبراير 2007)

العفو وشكر لكل من مر
واتمنى ان تكون افادتكم


----------



## *red rose* (13 فبراير 2007)

راااااائع جدااااا


----------



## جميل الليسي (14 فبراير 2007)

مباني رائعه جدا


----------



## eng kazem (15 فبراير 2007)

الله يعطيك العافية


----------



## eng kazem (15 فبراير 2007)

الله يعطيك العافية


----------



## مازن هندي (15 فبراير 2007)

شكرا على الصور


----------



## الأمل موجود (14 مارس 2007)

[ شكرا لها]


----------



## miro1_6 (14 مارس 2007)

العفووووووووو
واشكر مروركم الكريم


----------



## المشرف النوبى (14 مارس 2007)

مبانى اكثر من رائعه لاكن هل التصميم كان مدروس دراسه وافيه


----------



## هنادي الصدقية (15 مارس 2007)

وعليكم السلام والرحمة

شكرا على الصور الخيالية لكن اغلبها لعب ال 3 دي ماكس او برامج مشابهة الا مبنى فرانك لويد رايت هو الوحيد الحقيقي والمقبول نفسيا ايضا بالنسبة لي ^_^

المبنى اللي على شكل سيارة ممكن يكون واقعي لكن اغلب المهندسين ينفرون من فكرة التجسيم الكامل ويفضلون التجريد وحقيقة هو افضل لان التجسيم مثل قص ولزق لكن ممكن نعتبر ان هذي الصور تنمي الخيال : )

شكرا على الصور الغريبة ^^"

سلاااام


----------



## miro1_6 (15 مارس 2007)

هى افكار المبانى دى تعتبر للرفاهية
اما للعمارة فهى سذاجة معمارية بالنسبة للمعماريين
وشكرا يا هنادى
واكيد المبانى تمت دراستها جيدا يا نوبى والا كانت انهارت بسبب شكلها الغريب


----------



## eng_ahmed_refaat (16 مارس 2007)

مشاركه رائعه


----------



## ميلون المصرى (8 يناير 2009)

إضافة جميلة تستحق الإشادة


----------



## مايزنر (8 يناير 2009)

في الحقيقة هذا الجامع موجود في سورية وسأقوم برفع صور له في المنتدى ان شاء الله...


----------



## مايزنر (8 يناير 2009)

في الحقيقة هذا الجامع موجود في سورية وسأقوم برفع صور له في المنتدى ان شاء الله...


----------



## مايزنر (8 يناير 2009)

في الحقيقة هذا الجامع موجود في سورية وسأقوم برفع صور له في المنتدى ان شاء الله...


----------



## مايزنر (8 يناير 2009)

في الحقيقة هذا الجامع موجود في سورية وسأقوم برفع صور له في المنتدى ان شاء الله...


----------

